# Happy Easter



## Michael Vino (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll be traveling this weekend and not be online so....


To all the folks that come here and help me make better wine I wish to extend Happy Easter wishes to you and your families.


Thanks for all your help, you truely have made this hobby enjoyable.


Mike


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2007)

Happy Easter to you to Michael and everyone else! My daughter has a
sleep over tonight at our house with three of her friends and we just
boiled 30 eggs for nthem to color and then Ill hide them tonight
for them to find tommorrow morning if the dog doesnt find them and eat
them all.


----------



## geocorn (Apr 6, 2007)

Happy Easter to you, as well. Our teenage daughters are past that stage, so I am looking forward to a nice quiet weekend.


----------



## daveb50 (Apr 6, 2007)

Funny George, I can't remember a quiet weekend when my two Daughters were teenagers.




I'm having them over on Easter, along with the Grandkids. Happy Easter Everyone
Dave


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 6, 2007)

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE....


Around here you can hide your Easter eggs in the snow this year....been a long time since we had snow on Easter...






This is kind of sick...Got it as an Easter Greeting.....but here ya go anyway.....Think I have cabin fever....







*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 6, 2007)

wade said:


> if the dog doesnt find them and eat them all.




I hear in your neck of the woods you can hire skunks as guards...






Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## GrapeApe (Apr 6, 2007)

Happy Easter to all. I'd love to hear what everyone is making and what wine you're planning to pair it with. 


We'remaking a 10lb smoked ham, candy yams with baked marshmellow topping (er..for the kids...ya right), buttered carrots, and this thing my wife makes with cranberry sauce, apple sauce, and chunks of canned pineapple all mixed together. On the wine side, since all of our homemades are far too young, we'll be getting some off-the-shelf bottles of pinot noir, chianti, and perhaps a bottle or two of red zin.


The fesitivites start right after Sunday services with mimosa's. Can't wait!!


As my lovely wife says, I get carried away with the food and fun, but let's keep in mind what this holiday is truly about. May He bless you all.


GrapeApe.


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 6, 2007)

NW..... Thats the funniest thing I have seen........


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 6, 2007)

THAT WASN'T FUNNY.......................


----------



## GrapeApe (Apr 6, 2007)

NW,


Beautiful Lab, but it looks like you need to lower your caliber a little or have another lesson for the pup on retrieving.



By the sparkle in his / her eyes, looks like he / she had fun.


GrapeApe


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2007)

NW, many years ago my parents dog (Husky) killed and ate a neighbors
turkey at about 4:30 in the morning. My father used to deliver pies to
restaraunts and thats why the dog was out so early. It was going to be
their dinner evidently. 



Jobe that is an awesome easter egg tree!



GrapeApe, We are having a big smoked ham also at my house with candied
sweet potatoes peas with pearl onions, mashed potatoes, dinner rolls
(wish they were Waldo's rolls), a relish tray full of assorted stuff
like roasted peppers and etc. As far as wine goes I finally have plenty
to serve but dont really know what goes good with ham!


----------



## geocorn (Apr 6, 2007)

I guess I have it all wrong. I am trying to decide what will go with my SuperTuscan and Trio Blanca.


----------



## GrapeApe (Apr 6, 2007)

George, you are a class act, from tip to toe. I'm rolling over here. Well said, my friend. Well said. Thanks for providing inspiration for those of us that have it backwards.
GrapeApe.


----------



## geocorn (Apr 6, 2007)

I am only here to serve.....white or red?


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 6, 2007)

George, Why are you posting on here when it's your Birthday? 


I know you like us and all, and feel this is your duty to intertain us...... But would ou rather be out to dinner with your lovely young bride.......... RELAXING! Taking your mind off things? Now GO!, just behave and be home by 1: am.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 6, 2007)

We were suppose to have a picnic Pot-Luck with the neighbors...with this cold weather it's going to be Plan B....? 


It will be fun no mater where we gather...we bring the wine... fruit wines....as well I have to do salads and pies...one is bringing hore d'oeuvres, shrimp, crab dip, etc , one is doing ham and au gratin potatoes...one guy is doing beer-can chickens and wild rice dish...and so forth...always fun when all us dis'fun'ctionals get together.


----------



## masta (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a busy Easter planned: Sunrise service at 6:00 follow by a nice breakfast. Then I will come home to get the rest of the gang and go back for Bible study and normal Sunday service. This week is special since Deb and I are bothtaking the plunge (literally) and getting baptized.A quickEaster egg hunt after church then it's off to the outlaws for dinner (ham and allthe fix en's I think). I will have to check the cellar and see what I can find that is special to bring with us. 



*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Harry (Apr 6, 2007)

*Happy Easter to all







WE have 6 kids all grown and married so they will bring their spouses and kids and grandkids .

Wife and I are cooking a big pork roast and a big ham , Kids are bringing the trimmings . Now for the wine i have a bottle of Marigold and a bottle of Persimmon in the frig . in my garage ,But they will want to try some others also so i havee plenty to drink.

I told the gran kids we were going to have fried rabbit LMAO









Harry*


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2007)

Your bad Harry!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 7, 2007)

*Happy Easter to All,*


*I think we have a spell of NW and AAA's weather here now. Only in the 50s today and going into the 30's tonight. *

*Today I'm having a Pinot Grigio Bottling Party. I've made a tray of several kinds of olives, bruschetta with grilled italian bread, various nuts, cheeses and apples and slices of chicken kiev to munch while we are bottling....and drinking!!*

*Tomorrow we have a crawfish boil planned, kind of unorthodox for an Easter dinner but we did it last year and had a great time.*

*Masta, I remember being baptized at Easter...a very special day for you and your Deb.*


<CENTER>



</CENTER>
<CENTER>*Ramona*</CENTER>
<CENTER></CENTER>


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 7, 2007)

I put a bunch of dried fruits and bread out for the Robins...they were actually hanging around the downstairs patio door....as well put out plenty of bird seed for the other early arrivals...this morning there were 2 rabbits out there having a feast...they won't be having a good Easter...They have eaten so many plants this winter and we are over run with them...I am especially mad that they ate a small Mugo Pine and a climbing Hydrangea right to the ground ....right beside the house...as well as an Elderberry and a small Mountain Ash...haven't checked the trees in the shelterbelt yet.....Gurrrrr! Hate them wascal w'abbits....Happy Easter...non the less.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter all !! I covered my Muscadines, Elderberry Trees, Blackberries and Blueberries last night from a predicted low of 21 degrees for us brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. My yard looks more like it is decorated fo halloween


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 8, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Happy Easter all !! I covered my Muscadines, Elderberry Trees, Blackberries and Blueberries last night from a predicted low of 21 degrees for us brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. My yard looks more like it is decorated fo halloween




When I cover stuff outside I think it looks like a landfill....






7* this morning...what ahppened to spring????


Happy Easter...


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 8, 2007)

Waldo, Mine looks like that plus tent city..... I have water hoses going everywhere, extension cords with lights on under sheets and plastic and a tent over my vine trellis with plastic the sheets with an electric heater and a small fan to move air...... kinda sad to look at but I think everthing will come through ok, a little harm, but nothing major. MY pear tree was the only one I couldn't get covered and it's loaded with pears this year, we will have to see what happens to it. I'll get some picures since it's all staying up till the middle of the week.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 8, 2007)

This year it is "The Grinch Stole Spring". Most of the country started out warm this spring and what a change. Everybody is having extended cold weather now. I sincerely wish everyone whose plants, vines, bushes, and trees had blossomed the best of luck. Being from the north I know late spring frosts and freezes can be nerve wracking. Good luck all. As I write this, it is 22 degrees outside and snow coming down.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 8, 2007)

Got down in the 30's last night and it is only 40 right now. Crazy cold here for Houston. I thought I better snap a couple of a pictures of the buds on my cactus collection. 


Although



they are probably too young to even support the buds this cold spell might cause them to drop. If I get a chance to see it bloom it will be beautiful.....it's called Fruhlings Gold. 






This is what it will look like....Compliments of someone elses green thumb.I just love these plants !!!! Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 8, 2007)

WOw....... Very pretty Ramona. Thanks for sharing that with us northerners that started to get a sample of it. Between you, Applemans Brother and NW's Basement, we have all the spring healing we need right here.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 8, 2007)

Glad to make you forget about winter for a second.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow Jobe, that sounds like quite the effort to keep them batches of wine, UH UH I mean plants healthy!


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 8, 2007)

It's been an experience..... 


First night I went and bought a bunch of garden hose, splitters, timer and oscilators to water the plants at night. I didn't like the looks of the ice on them in the morning, so I went back and bought a bunch of extension cords, splitters, high output lights (they get really hot) and some plastic. That seems tp work pretty good. Just went out and checked the vines and the temp outside is about 45ish and the temp inside the tent is about 55ish, so I'm very pleased with that. I got the same results with a high output light and flannel sheets. Flannel sheets work the best in holding out te cold, and it puts a smile on the peach tree's. We'll see how much all the plants apreciated my efforts in a few months.


in the meantime........ I still have to face my neighbors






And trying to keep jetliners from using my back yard as a landing strip






(side Note) Hey Wade. We are getting ready to go to my ex-sister inlaws house inAppex. We will be traveling right by your sisters house.......... Wish I knew were she lived, and wehad the time to stop.......Someday.....*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## BrianD (Apr 8, 2007)

My tomatoes were hopefully saved by the blinking miniature christmas lights I threw under the plastic at the last minute. They were the only ones I could find. At least it stayed above freezing, barely.

Brian


----------



## geocorn (Apr 8, 2007)

Scott and Deb,
Congratulations on your baptism. This will be an easter to remember.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 8, 2007)

Shhhhh!!!! ....Listen up...Don't tell anyone.....we have saved our garden in the fall by burning old tires....Light them after dark [so no one can see the smoke] with some diesel fuel..they will burn for hours and keep the frost away...dispose of the evidence in the morning...You heard it from the Easter Bunny....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## sangwitch (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter everyone! A wonderful day to rejoice. Enjoy!


----------



## jsmahoney (Apr 8, 2007)

The Easter Bunny never came this year to my house, now I know why!? Northern Winos picture shows it all.



No, not really!




Yet, ithas beenan stressfully start of Easter. My daughter being in themilitary as most of you know, was stranded at the Tokyo airport with lost passport papers. Not knowing the language, understanding the written phone card and having trouble trying to explain to someone she felt as if she was lost in "The Terminal" Krystal being 22 years of age, alone and scaredshe handled herself well, Mom trying to keep a soft controlled tone to ease her insecurities, making sure togive her the confidencethat she needed to be calm and everything will be just fine. (I think mom lost it though)! Yes, I saw the movie "The Terminal", but when it is one of your own, it sinks in deeper.How frustrating it can beto try and make someone understand the language ( from both sides). You would think there would have been an interpreter somewhere. After multiple attempts she finally got things straightened out and is now at a motel in Korea waiting for a bus tomorrow to take her to her Finlay destination in North Korea. I thank God for keeping her safe! 


HAPPY EASTER TO ALL! *Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## grapeman (Apr 8, 2007)

What an awful thing to happen to her. I'm glad she is finally getting where she is supposed to go. Must have been a trying time for all.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter to Krystal...hope she is somewhere safe and to all the troops...Happy Easter and Thank You!!!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your daughter JS, what a terrible feeing that must
be to be stuck in the middle of without anyone understanding whats
going on. God bless her!


----------



## geocorn (Apr 8, 2007)

Janet,


So sorry to hear about Krystal. Everytime I travel out of the country, I worry about something like that. Fortunately, I don't leave the good ole U.S. that much.


Glad to hear she is on her way. Tell her again, how much I appreciate her service for me and my country. God Bless her and her family!


----------



## masta (Apr 9, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you Janet and Krystal and we hope she stays safe.


It is a great time to remember that only two people have died for each and everyone of us:


The American solider who died foryour freedom so we can live like we do in the best country in the world.


Jesus Christ who died for your sins so you couldhave eternallife in heaven with him and God the father.


----------



## jsmahoney (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your words of encourgement, prayers, and kind words! They are Greatly appreciated from all of us!


----------

